# Pets Passports.



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've just received an email from our vets concerning the validity of the Pet Passport in the event of a 'no-deal' brexit.
The email:
We received this email from the Royal Veterinary College with more information for a 'No-Deal' Brexit.

It is looking more and more like a 'No-Deal' will mean passports will become invalid, the advice they are giving mentions the rabies blood tests and they don't say its only for new rabies vaccines, our vets here have advised having the blood test to ensure you are fully covered on that front. This is something that would need to be done sooner rather than later so it might be an idea to call us to book an appointment.
As we're off to the EU in early January we've booked the dog in for this Friday. She already has a full PP but the vets advise this as a 'catch-all' solution.
HTH


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless you are staying beyond the end of March, when Brexit is likely to kick in, then why do you need the blood test - unless you want to boost your Vets bank account ?


The Pet Passport has nothing to with the EU - only our Government require it and the legislation surrounding it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This may all be premature read this from the BBC;

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politic...&ocid=socialflow_facebook&ns_campaign=bbcnews

and the Pet Passport is an EU Document it is required by the UK for it's own reasons but it is common in Europe but there are no borders because the risk of rabies is the same in most countries - quite low now. BUT the UK is dead scared of even one outbreak and insists on proof. It also asks for worming to prevent the possible import of unpleasant parasites via that route - hence the need for 24 hours delay before landing so that the dog is likely to have cra99ed before that.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Unless you are staying beyond the end of March, when Brexit is likely to kick in, then why do you need the blood test - unless you want to boost your Vets bank account ?
> 
> The Pet Passport has nothing to with the EU - only our Government require it and the legislation surrounding it.


Because I AM staying beyond the end of March!! Duh...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder how it will go bringing our dogs back to the UK. One has a Spanish PP and the other a British one. We'll have been out of the country for a year when we go back late in 2019.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> I wonder how it will go bringing our dogs back to the UK. One has a Spanish PP and the other a British one. We'll have been out of the country for a year when we go back late in 2019.


I think maybe our vet is trying to guess all possible outcomes, or seeing a way to make a quick buck. However £100 for a non-essential blood test trumps (sorry) a few £000s in quarantine fees.
The picture is very confusing and our Plan B is to come back a couple of weeks earlier. Eurotunnel crossing fare also trumps (sorry again) quarantining.
You might have to cross earlier than anticipated Ernie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the gov.uk link that is needed it is quite clear but alarming - we of course have a French PP but the rabies blood test only has a limited life...

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/pet-travel-to-europe-after-brexit

It is sensible of the Vets to send out a warning e-mail but hopefully it will not be needed (says he with fingers toes knees arms and eyes crossed....)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been following this situation closely. If we end up as a "third country", in the eyes of Europe, then we will be required to get a health certificate before entering some countries. I find this ridiculous when we have a rabies free population and they do not. I think, from my vet nursing days back in the early seventies, that each country had different requirements but, again from memory, these certificates were only needed if the dog was staying for a long period.

As long as the Spanish or French Passport shows that the dog has been vaccinated against rabies and the brand of vaccine used is still valid, in accordance with the manufactures guidelines, (Nobivac lasts three years), and the worming has been carried out properly, then I cannot see the uk refusing to let us back in.

The blood test is a titre test to ensure that a particular dog has "accepted" the vaccine and is therefore fully protected by it. I once had a, young fit, dog fail it!  Again, I don't see what Europe is on about in requiring it? It is the UK that introduced it to ensure dogs returning to our shores were rabies free! From memory we, in the UK, were allowed to stop titre testing because we were the only ones doing it (!) and it was considered against EU regulations to make us do something that the rest of Europe does not do. Same with the flea and tick treatment. They do not do it so we were allowed to desist.

All very confusing!!!

As we are going in January and coming back at the end of March I am going to suck it up and get my dog titre tested. My vet and I discussed it when Georgia went to get her passport. She said it would be "best practice" anyway. Be aware that, if they fail, they have to have another vaccine. From memory they are then considered to be covered with no further titre tests needed.

Ah, now! It has just occurred to me that the "health certificate" is probably the results of the titre test! This must be Europe being bloody minded because, I say again that, we are the rabies free country and they are not!
If not and we are going back to the seventies system then each country required its own version of a health certificate before you crossed its border. The EU may have standardised that requirement by now though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have crossed many borders with our dogs, never been asked to see their passports (except for the uk of course) or ours.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> We have crossed many borders with our dogs, never been asked to see their passports (except for the uk of course) or ours.


Prior to and after the UK joined the Common Market in the 70's I was able to take my dog from the UK to Germany via Belgium and Holland with no pet passport or controls. To get it back into the UK it needed 6 months quarantine. Interesting times we are in.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We all hope that ,whatever the outcome, the free movement of pets - which to some people represent a life-line and security, will not be impeded too greatly.

It is of absolute importance that the animals are not put through more, unnecessary, procedures just to satisfy box tickers and keeping vets in the luxurious life-style that they often have.


----------

